# south padre



## c-los (Aug 17, 2014)

going down there this weekend was wondering what are some good areas to fish off the boat or wade.. i have carolina skiff with out a jackplate so a foot 1/2 is all the shallow i can go.. i can float into some really skinnier water though and put with the motor.. that being said what are some general area i can try.. any help would be helpful.. thank you


----------

